# First ever colonoscopy



## 23273 (Feb 13, 2006)

well been reading stuff here for a long time going in on the 6th of dec for my scope, really freaked out and nervous being a hypo doesnt help either ,any advice oh yeh iam doing the soda thing for clean out thanks


----------



## 23376 (Jul 31, 2006)

I went for a colonoscopy in Sept 2006. I had them put me out for the procedure. While I was not completely out of it I felt absolutely nothing. Really the worst part was getting all of the air out of my system when I woke up. I would far rather have a colonoscopy than a barium enemma.


----------



## 20660 (Aug 27, 2005)

had my first ever on the 15th it was a breeze. The prep wasnt too pleasant though. I had Trylite and wont use that again, Ill go for the soda one. But I went out for test and after felt fine went for lunch and then did all my normal activities. good luck with it. It really is an easy test.


----------

